# Pictures: May 2016 Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Class with Mike Phillips



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pictures: May 2016 Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Class with Mike Phillips*

While I can't bring all the cool Detroit Iron to London for the class I'm teaching on July 22nd, I will share all the pictures taken from my 3-day class just this last weekend.

Going to post them as I go through them and post them to AGO so the first shots will be of the students and the cars they worked on but after I get through these pictures then I'll start showing the ACTION pictures that show what my classes are really like.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pictures: May 2016 Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Class with Mike Phillips *

This is the thread for all the pictures and comments from the May Class.

Here's the graduating class of May 2016!

Sean









Tevin









Jesse









Ryan









Paulo









Scott









Misael









Alex









Gary









Richard









Ryan









Ken









Cleber









Jose









Chris









Jacob









Fred









Paul









Larry









Christian









Rich









Larry









Axel









David 









_Great job everyone!_

:dblthumb2:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

First up - 1959 Cadillac Convertible and a 1941 Studebaker President

The 1959 Cadillac is fully restored with only 17,000 miles on it. The paint is new and it is a basecoat/clearcoat paint system just like new cars and trucks have.

The 1941 Studebaker President is a streetrod with a small block Chevy engine and automatic transmission. It has an antique single stage paint job.

These were the warm-up training cars for Friday. Friday is Fun Day! It's the day you learn to use all the popular polishers you see and hear about in the blogosphere. We start out with the easiest tools to learn how to use and master and these would be,

*Porter Cable 7424XP Dual Action Polisher *- 8mm orbit stroke length
*Griot's Garage 6" Dual Action Polisher* - 8mm orbit stroke length
*Meguiar's MT300 Dual Action Polisher* - 8mm orbit stroke length
*Cyclo Polisher* - 15mm orbit stroke length

For these two cars we used McKee's 37 products including,

McKee's 37 Fast Compound
McKee's 37 Fast Polish
McKee's 37 Jeweling Wax

The pads used were Lake Country 5.5" foam flat pads, orange, white and black.

BEFORE PICTURES

I have before pictures for the Cadillac but the 1941 Studebaker was a last minute substitute as the 1956 Buick Special that was supposed to be at the class canceled. The Studebaker was dropped off late Thursday night and we started first thing Friday morning so - no time to get the before pictures.

I have the longest history of any online detailer of fully documenting all my work and all my classes so you can take my word for it or not, that's up to you but I'm here to tell you that the paint on the Studebaker was a WRECK before my class used it as a training car.

Caddy Before Pictures

Swirl City
I parked this car outside in the sun to document what the paint actually looks like and as you can see it's filled with swirls, scratches and some water spots. The people that attend this class will be the people that learn how to create a true show car finish on one of the most popular cars ever built in the history of man.



























































































Studebaker before pictures
I didn't take these my guess is Andre did. Thanks Andre. Notice how the color is lighter than the after pictures and a lot of this is the cause of oxidation over time.



















Here's my class that did the amazing extreme makeovers to these two beautiful cars.



















Here's the results...



























































































_Great job everyone!_

:dblthumb2:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The green car is looking sweet mike.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Love the lines on the caddy :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Next...1973 Mercury Cougar and 1966 Ford Fairlane GT 390

These were the RUPES Car Detailing Training Cars. The entire RUPES Paint Polishing System was used to restore a show car finish to both cars.

Here's the guys that made the magic happen....




























Before shots
Here's the only before shots I have of the Cougar, the paint was dull and tired looking and rough to the touch.




























Here's the after pictures....









































































Before pictures of the 1966 Ford Fairlane GT 390























































After pictures









































































Two more cars taken over the top by my May 2016 class!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

chongo said:


> The green car is looking sweet mike.


Thank you... my students do all the work. I do the eduation, training, demonstration and then monitor them as they work as a team on all the cars.



cossiecol said:


> Love the lines on the caddy :thumb:


Me too. I've owned a 5 1959 Cadillacs so I guess you could say I'm a fan of big fins!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Mike great pics cars look superb.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Next up... the 1962 Buick Invicta and the 1965 GTO!


The 1962 Buick Invicta belongs to my friend Richard Apsley. We used Richard's black 1940 Ford Coupe in my January class. Richard purchased this car at a Mecum Auction. The paint was completely filled with HOLOGRAMS! Besides that it's a very beautiful Invicta Convertible especially after the class removed all of the Holograms.

The other car is a 1965 Pontiac GTO that belongs to my friend Earl Dempsey who we all know as Earl the Plumber. The paint on the GTO was filled with swirls and scratches. We used this car for some videos we shot for the Mothers Wax Attack 2 polisher but when we shot those videos we only buffed out two small sections. So it was nice to have Earl bring the car back and the class successfully removed all the swirls and scratches and created a show car finish worthy of this Big Block Goat!



















Earl the Plumber's mean and nasty 1965 Pontiac GTO

*Here's the before pictures...*





































*Here's the after pictures...*





































Richard's 1962 Buick Invicta Convertible!

Here's some shots of the holograms the day of the class. Notice all the other cool cars in the background? This was taken on the first day of the class, Friday, May 6th, 2016














































Here's the results the class produced...























































It was around noon and time for lunch so after moving the Buick and the GTO outside everyone had a chance to inspect their work results in FULL overhead sun. Of course everyone also was able to inspect the paint BEFORE buffing out these cars in full overhead sun so they all know and understand what amazing transformations **** place at their class.









































































Cleber liking what he sees!











More to come.... a LOT more to come!

This class was over the top with really cool cars and super high caliber people!

:dblthumb2:


----------

